# My dad needs help...



## zeke42 (Jul 17, 2020)

So my dad is 68 yrs old overall healthy but was diagnosed with prostate cancer a couple years ago. He was on HRT previously but taken off for the prostate issues. Total testosterone was 284 as of lab work this week. He wants to get something for fat loss/build muscle. He has been very depressed, sleeps all the time, and is miserable/reclusive. Used to work out all the time. He asked for my help. His PSA sits between 5.8=6.3. He is getting a biopsy done soon and his PSA has actually gone down, which I didnt think that happened in prostate cancer patients. Any ideas?


----------



## zeke42 (Jul 18, 2020)

Any suggestions?


----------



## Boytoy (Jul 18, 2020)

He talk to his physician


----------



## Grego (Jul 18, 2020)

while on TRT they watch your PSA and Hematocrit. if either elevates the go to is reduce or discontinue TRT.  Not sure what to say other than maybe a second opinion from a Urologist


----------



## snake (Jul 21, 2020)

TRT does not increase a mans risk of developing prostate cancer nor does it increase the severity in someone who has been diagnosed with prostate cancer. There's studies to back that statement but try telling that to a Medical Doctor. I had read that low testosterone, leading to an increase in estrogen can have more of an adverse effect on prostate health.

Sorry for the late post.


----------



## DeplorableCracker (Jul 21, 2020)

at this stage in the game, self prescribed TRT would probably be my path.

Disclaimer: I'm not a doctor and this is not medical advice


----------



## j2048b (Jul 21, 2020)

do not self medicate....once u have pro cancer they have to drop ur test to as close to 0 as possible to go thru the cancer treatment....then and only then, can your doctor prescribe that they can go back on trt and follow it very very closely....

dont ask on a forum if its cool etc...go to the dang doctor and ask....


----------



## DeplorableCracker (Jul 21, 2020)

j2048b said:


> do not self medicate....once u have pro cancer they have to drop ur test to as close to 0 as possible to go thru the cancer treatment....then and only then, can your doctor prescribe that they can go back on trt and follow it very very closely....
> 
> dont ask on a forum if its cool etc...go to the dang doctor and ask....



he said it was years ago, i assumed he's been off treatment for a while. I mean you can carry on with T in the gutter and be a dead tired, miserable, recluse or not. Every human being has the right to decide what goes into their body. Again, I'm certainly not a doctor, but I do know what it's like to be tired, miserable and depressed from having T at trash levels.


----------



## CJ (Jul 22, 2020)

DeplorableCracker said:


> ... Every human being has the right to decide what goes into their body...



Since when?!?  :32 (18):


----------



## DeplorableCracker (Jul 22, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> Since when?!?  :32 (18):



hahaha, yeah I mean it's just my personal opinion, plenty would disagree i guess....lol.


----------

